# Il classico



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

(il nonno già preme e mancano 2 anni e più.
stesso istituto....:facepalm:)
la scelta di chi è? dei genitori?
qualcuno ci ha mandato i figli?
voi ci siete andati?
sarebbe da frequentare latino facoltativo dalla seconda media
come feci io? ma che senso ha?
uffa.......:sonar:


----------



## Falcor (19 Dicembre 2015)

Io ho fatto il classico, e mia sorella prima di me. Per me è l'unica vera scuola. Le altre son modi per perdere cinque anni.


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il classico, e mia sorella prima di me. Per me è l'unica vera scuola. Le altre son modi per perdere cinque anni.


perché? 
tu quanti anni hai?
con che metodo hai studiato latino e greco?


----------



## Eratò (19 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> perché?
> tu quanti anni hai?
> con che metodo hai studiato latino e greco?


Dovrebbe scegliere tuo figlio in base ai suoi interessi no?


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dovrebbe scegliere tuo figlio in base ai suoi interessi no?


si, ma è obiettivamente difficile a 13 anni.
secondo me scelgono al 90% i genitori.
(tu sai qualcosa del metodo natura?
c'è anche per il greco?)
in giro è rimasta questa idea che il classico
rimanga un habitat migliore.
vedi che ce l'ha pure falcor, e tutti nella mia famiglia.


----------



## Eratò (19 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si, ma è obiettivamente difficile a 13 anni.
> secondo me scelgono al 90% i genitori.
> (tu sai qualcosa del metodo natura?
> c'è anche per il greco?)
> ...


Ma deve decidere adesso? Mancano appunto 2 anni ancora.... In 2 anni potrà definire meglio i suoi interessi secondo me.Il metodo natura c'è anche per il greco ma è  l'interesse e la voglia di imparare che son fondamentali.


----------



## banshee (19 Dicembre 2015)

Io ho fatto il classico, ha deciso mia madre per me, avevo 13 anni e avrei voluto tantissimo fare l'artistico ma non sapevo (nè so tuttora) tenere una matita in mano.
Ho ringraziato mia madre per questo. [emoji41]


----------



## Falcor (19 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il classico, ha deciso mia madre per me, avevo 13 anni e avrei voluto tantissimo fare l'artistico ma non sapevo (nè so tuttora) tenere una matita in mano.
> Ho ringraziato mia madre per questo. [emoji41]


Ma ovvio che hai fatto il classico anche te. Ci siam conosciuti a scuola ricordi? 

Comunque horny non ho idea dei metodi di cui parli. Sarà che mi son diplomato il secolo scorso (vado per i 36 ormai). E comunque penso che la forma mentis che imprime il classico non la si ha con nessun'altra scuola. Ma ovviamente dipende dall'istituto. Non tutti son buoni. E la voglia di studiare. Meglio un tecnico fatto con voglia che un classico fatto svogliatamente.


----------



## Eratò (19 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che hai fatto il classico anche te. Ci siam conosciuti a scuola ricordi?
> 
> Comunque horny non ho idea dei metodi di cui parli. Sarà che mi son diplomato il secolo scorso (vado per i 36 ormai). E comunque penso che la forma mentis che imprime il classico non la si ha con nessun'altra scuola. Ma ovviamente dipende dall'istituto. Non tutti son buoni. *E la voglia di studiare. Meglio un tecnico fatto con voglia che un classico fatto svogliatamente*.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2015)

Ho due figli. Mai pensato di scegliere per loro. Li ho accompagnati alle scuole aperte e ne abbiamo parlato insieme. L'ultima parola è stata loro sia nella scelta dell'indiriZZO che dell'istituto.


----------



## Eratò (19 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho due figli. Mai pensato di scegliere per loro. Li ho accompagnati alle scuole aperte e ne abbiamo parlato insieme. L'ultima parola è stata loro sia nella scelta dell'indiriZZO che dell'istituto.


Ecco cosa intendevo.


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il classico, ha deciso mia madre per me, avevo 13 anni e avrei voluto tantissimo fare l'artistico ma non sapevo (nè so tuttora) tenere una matita in mano.
> Ho ringraziato mia madre per questo. [emoji41]


ora ci sono queste sezioni con potenziamento di matematica 
(oppure di materie artistiche)
in una si applica anche il metodo natura per latino e greco.
mio figlio dice materia preferita tedesco.....
il discorso sulla matita sarebbe lunghissimo,
ne soffro anche io.



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma deve decidere adesso? Mancano appunto 2 anni ancora.... In 2 anni potrà definire meglio i suoi interessi secondo me.Il metodo natura c'è anche per il greco ma è  l'interesse e la voglia di imparare che son fondamentali.


no, non adesso.
andremo agli open day solo dal prossimo anno.
 ma ti dico che già mio padre
si è coinvolto col suo ex liceo....del tipo
che farà interventi agli open day di tale scuola da gennaio.
di conseguenza ho dovuto interessarmi.
quindi ho scoperto questa simpatica sezione con metodo natura,
potenziamento di matematica e ginnastica 



Falcor ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che hai fatto il classico anche te. Ci siam conosciuti a scuola ricordi?
> 
> Comunque horny non ho idea dei metodi di cui parli. Sarà che mi son diplomato il secolo scorso (vado per i 36 ormai). E comunque penso che la forma mentis che imprime il classico non la si ha con nessun'altra scuola. Ma ovviamente dipende dall'istituto. Non tutti son buoni. E la voglia di studiare. Meglio un tecnico fatto con voglia che un classico fatto svogliatamente.


cioé che forma mentis imprime?
a me pare che induca a guardare un po' il mondo
con gli occhiali rosa:rotfl: e a prendere :sbatti:



farfalla ha detto:


> Ho due figli. Mai pensato di scegliere per loro. Li ho accompagnati alle scuole aperte e ne abbiamo parlato insieme. L'ultima parola è stata loro sia nella scelta dell'indiriZZO che dell'istituto.


quindi non li hai condizionati?
brava! di sicuro per me è impossibile.
e le scelte per ora si sono rivelate felici?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> quindi non li hai condizionati?
> brava! di sicuro per me è impossibile.
> e le scelte per ora si sono rivelate felici?


Il primo ha scelto lo scientifico e poi dopo la bocciatura ha cambiato indirizzo. Ora va meglio
Il secondo é in terza media e ha scelto l'alberghiero. Vedremo 

Perché impossibile? Basta dare la propria opinione e lasciare a loro la scelta standogli vicino.


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il primo ha scelto lo scientifico e poi dopo la bocciatura ha cambiato indirizzo. Ora va meglio
> Il secondo é in terza media e ha scelto l'alberghiero. Vedremo
> 
> Perché impossibile? Basta dare la propria opinione e lasciare a loro la scelta standogli vicino.


nel senso i condizionamenti li ha già subiti.
l'alberghiero ci vuole coraggio, perché è molto specifico.
il primo che indirizzo fa?
da esperienze di figli di amici mi sono fatta l'idea che
lo scientifico tecnologico sia una scuola difficile.
due hanno cambiato e vanno al liceo umanistico.
boh....
la mia opinione è che, intanto, domani 200 delfino :umiledue:azzo::scared:
sostenetemi.....


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2015)

Se io avessi ascoltato quello che dicevano i prof delle medie sarei dovuta andare a fare un corso professionale.
Mi sono talmente incazzata che ho deciso di andare al classico, pur contro il volere dei miei (per loro il top era lo scientifico).


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> nel senso i condizionamenti li ha già subiti.
> l'alberghiero ci vuole coraggio, perché è molto specifico.
> il primo che indirizzo fa?
> da esperienze di figli di amici mi sono fatta l'idea che
> ...


Scientifico scienze applicate. Lui alle medie andava molto bene. La bocciatura è arrivata perché nell'istituto si portavano avanti solo le eccellenze. Si è demoralizzato e ha perso totalmente la voglia di studiare. E ancora non l'ha ritrovata.


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scientifico scienze applicate. Lui alle medie andava molto bene. La bocciatura è arrivata perché nell'istituto si portavano avanti solo le eccellenze. Si è demoralizzato e ha perso totalmente la voglia di studiare. E ancora non l'ha ritrovata.


sai che anche quel collega mio amico mi fa un quadro così della scuola del figlio,
anche lui scienze applicate (mi sorge il dubbio sia la stessa). 
anche lì un'enfasi sull'eccellenza che lo demotiva (è in seconda).
è brutto quando accade.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scientifico scienze applicate. Lui alle medie andava molto bene. La bocciatura è arrivata perché nell'istituto si portavano avanti solo le eccellenze. Si è demoralizzato e ha perso totalmente la voglia di studiare. E ancora non l'ha ritrovata.


Peccato, motivarli dovrebbe essere l'impegno principale nell'insegnamento


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se io avessi ascoltato quello che dicevano i prof delle medie sarei dovuta andare a fare un corso professionale.
> Mi sono talmente incazzata che ho deciso di andare al classico, pur contro il volere dei miei (per loro il top era lo scientifico).


e poi com'è andata?


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> e poi com'è andata?


Al netto della grandissima stronza che ho beccato al ginnasio non credo che ci fosse una scuola più adatta a me.
Io già mi studiavo alle medie da sola latino e greco, mi piacevano in particolar modo.
Il ginnasio per me è stato durissimo, ma per come sono fatta avrei trovato più difficile un tecnico o uno scientifico.


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Peccato, motivarli dovrebbe essere l'impegno principale nell'insegnamento


Sì certo, come no...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì certo, come no...


Dovrebbe appunto  dai alcuni professori son bravi a motivare, altri no.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao, anch'io ho due figli. La più grande aveva già qualche idea, io l'ho accompagnata a scuola aperta in un istituto che mi sembrava facesse per lei è stato amore a prima vista  liceo scientifico biologico indirizzo ambiente (la scuola è un eccellenza della provincia) ora è al secondo anno università scienze e tecnologie per l'ambiente. Il piccolo era più incerto e ha finito per fare la scuola che abbiamo fatto sia io che il padre un Istituto tecnico che forma periti (altra eccellenza della regione).  
Quello che secondo me è importante è che tu cerchi di capire le sue preferenze. Non obbligarla a seguire strade che non sono sue per compiacere al nonno. Studierà malvolentieri e non arriverà a nulla.  Anche se noi non lo vediamo loro hanno già delle idee.
Un saluto


----------



## Speranza (20 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> ...E comunque penso che la forma mentis che imprime il classico non la si ha con nessun'altra scuola. Ma ovviamente dipende dall'istituto. Non tutti son buoni. E la voglia di studiare. Meglio un tecnico fatto con voglia che un classico fatto svogliatamente.


Anche io ho fatto il classico e condivido. Aveivo pure scelto il potenziamento della lingua straniera, matematica e storia dell'arte.



oro.blu ha detto:


> Quello che secondo me è importante è che tu cerchi di capire le sue preferenze. Non obbligarla a seguire strade che non sono sue per compiacere al nonno. Studierà malvolentieri e non arriverà a nulla.  Anche se noi non lo vediamo loro hanno già delle idee.


Ho due nipoti che hanno scelto le superiori recentemente. Figli di genitori laureati si sono sentiti dire che ogni scuola ha pari dignità, differenti prospettive ed uguale necessità di impegnarsi: al massimo delle proprie possibilità. Deve essere una scelta loro, e per essere tale hanno diritto al maggior numero di informazioni di buona qualità. I genitori dovrebbero mettere da parte la proprie ambizioni o frustrazioni personali e cercare di osservare con obiettività i propri figli. Non tutti riescono a stare ore e ore in casa a studiare. Non tutto vogliono dedicare più tempo allo studio che allo sport. Non tutti vogliono fare il medico o l'ingegnere. L'importante è metterli nella condizione di fare una scelta consapevole. E a 13 anni i genitori possono aiutare tanto o plagiare tanto.


----------



## Horny (20 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao, anch'io ho due figli. La più grande aveva già qualche idea, io l'ho accompagnata a scuola aperta in un istituto che mi sembrava facesse per lei è stato amore a prima vista  liceo scientifico biologico indirizzo ambiente (la scuola è un eccellenza della provincia) ora è al secondo anno università scienze e tecnologie per l'ambiente. Il piccolo era più incerto e ha finito per fare la scuola che abbiamo fatto sia io che il padre un Istituto tecnico che forma periti (altra eccellenza della regione).
> Quello che secondo me è importante è che tu cerchi di capire le sue preferenze. Non obbligarla a seguire strade che non sono sue per compiacere al nonno. Studierà malvolentieri e non arriverà a nulla.  Anche se noi non lo vediamo loro hanno già delle idee.
> Un saluto


vedi che chi non manifesta interessi specifici
finisce spesso per seguire le strade dei genitori.
a me mica mi ha effettivamente obbligata nessuno :rotfl:
se mi fossi impuntata sullo scientifico lì mi sarei iscritta.
e non avrei comunque scelto nessuna altra scuola al di fuori di queste.
al classico studiavo max 8 ore a settimana totali.
forse allo scientifico avrei dovuto impegnarmi di più.


----------



## Speranza (20 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> al classico studiavo max 8 ore a settimana totali.
> forse allo scientifico avrei dovuto impegnarmi di più.


Io credo che ciascuno a seconda del tipo di intelligenza, della passione, conoscenze pregresse, obiettivi ed incoraggiamenti vari, riesca con più o meno facilità/difficoltà. A parità di richiesta/classe. Ricordo chiaramente che le sezioni dalla D in poi nel mio liceo erano considerate la cloaca dei genitori pretenziosi con figli non brillanti. 
Come è stato già detto, non tutti i classici sono uguali, non tutti i prof ugualmente esigenti o capaci di insegnare e trasmettere amore per le materie. 
Tu sarai stata molto dotata/intelligente/efficiente, ma non si può passare il messaggio che al classico è la norma avere tutti 8 (ai miei tempi questi era il tetto usuale) studiando massimo 2h al giorno. Perché non è così. 
In questi due anni ho visto i testi e i compiti del nipote. Sarà che ormai sono passati tanti anni e che io non ero certo la più brava della classe, ma hanno cambiato i programmi a livello ministeriale, ci sono i punti come nelle raccolte dei supermercati, le prove standardizzate in tutta Italia per un sacco di roba che manco ricordo. 
A occhio mi sembra ancor più impegnativo che 20anni fa.


----------



## Falcor (20 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ricordo chiaramente che le sezioni dalla D in poi nel mio liceo erano considerate la cloaca dei genitori pretenziosi con figli non brillanti.


Mi sa che sia cosi in tutte le scuole. Anche da me dalla D in poi era lo sfacelo. Io ero nella A (sperimentale di Fisica e informatica).


----------



## Speranza (20 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi sa che sia cosi in tutte le scuole. Anche da me dalla D in poi era lo sfacelo. Io ero nella A (sperimentale di Fisica e informatica).


Devo confessarti che io ero una delle pecore nere della classe. Eletta rappresentatnte di classe per tutti i 5 anni, mi interessavo più al teatro e ai diritti degli studenti che a compiacere i prof con lo studio pedissequo o i comportamenti da lecchina...

In quarta ginnasio ho preso tre debiti pensando che così facendo i miei mi avrebbero rimandato nella scuola dove avevo fatto le medie e dove la maggior parte dei miei amici era andata al liceo.. 
Col senno di poi... Potrei scrivere un lungo elenco di cazate fatte con le miglior intenzioni


----------



## Nicka (20 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi sa che sia cosi in tutte le scuole. Anche da me dalla D in poi era lo sfacelo. Io ero nella A (sperimentale di Fisica e informatica).


Ero nella A anche io...:unhappy: sperimentale matematica e inglese.
Il top dell'Istituto.
Ci fosse stata una sezione Z avrei preferito.


----------



## Falcor (20 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ero nella A anche io...:unhappy: sperimentale matematica e inglese.


Che poi sta menata delle sperimentali ci ciulava almeno 4 ore di scuola in più a settimana rispetto agli altri


----------



## Horny (20 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Anche io ho fatto il classico e condivido. Aveivo pure scelto il potenziamento della lingua straniera, matematica e storia dell'arte.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho due nipoti che hanno scelto le superiori recentemente. Figli di genitori laureati si sono sentiti dire che ogni scuola ha pari dignità, differenti prospettive ed uguale necessità di impegnarsi: al massimo delle proprie possibilità. Deve essere una scelta loro, e per essere tale hanno diritto al maggior numero di informazioni di buona qualità. I genitori dovrebbero mettere da parte la proprie ambizioni o frustrazioni personali e cercare di osservare con obiettività i propri figli. Non tutti riescono a stare ore e ore in casa a studiare. Non tutto vogliono dedicare più tempo allo studio che allo sport. Non tutti vogliono fare il medico o l'ingegnere. L'importante è metterli nella condizione di fare una scelta consapevole. E a 13 anni i genitori possono aiutare tanto o plagiare tanto.


vabe' che discorsi....ma a me a 13 anni interessava frequentare il classico B oppure lo scientifico L
e NON, per dire il classico T, o lo scientifico E, appoggiati da mia madre.
motivazione sincera? 
al B e al L ci andavano le mie amiche, i ragazzi che mi piacevano e studenti più 'oppositivi' rispetto agli insegnanti, il T e l'E scuole piccole e regole rigide.
ora, magari mio figlio sarà più maturo....vedremo .
lo sport c'entra come i cavoli a merenda. purtroppo.
lo sport nella scuola italiana (in media) gode di considerazione vicina allo zero.
(ci sono le eccezioni, ben inteso).
da ciò deriva che se uno studente desidera praticare sport seriamente, 
dovrà farlo in maniera autonoma, con notevole aggravio di tempi e costi.


----------



## Horny (20 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Io credo che ciascuno a seconda del tipo di intelligenza, della passione, conoscenze pregresse, obiettivi ed incoraggiamenti vari, riesca con più o meno facilità/difficoltà. A parità di richiesta/classe. Ricordo chiaramente che le sezioni dalla D in poi nel mio liceo erano considerate la cloaca dei genitori pretenziosi con figli non brillanti.
> Come è stato già detto, non tutti i classici sono uguali, non tutti i prof ugualmente esigenti o capaci di insegnare e trasmettere amore per le materie.
> Tu sarai stata molto dotata/intelligente/efficiente, ma non si può passare il messaggio che al classico è la norma avere tutti 8 (ai miei tempi questi era il tetto usuale) studiando massimo 2h al giorno. Perché non è così.
> In questi due anni ho visto i testi e i compiti del nipote. Sarà che ormai sono passati tanti anni e che io non ero certo la più brava della classe, ma hanno cambiato i programmi a livello ministeriale, ci sono i punti come nelle raccolte dei supermercati, le prove standardizzate in tutta Italia per un sacco di roba che manco ricordo.
> A occhio mi sembra ancor più impegnativo che 20anni fa.


no, secondo me è il contrario.
la scuola dura minimo 5 ore, e non trovo corretto per il quattordicenne medio studiare oltre le 2 ore al giorno.
a mio parere, se per prendere voti buoni (non ottimi ), devi studiare di più, non ha senso.


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il classico, e mia sorella prima di me. Per me è l'unica vera scuola. Le altre son modi per perdere cinque anni.


e vabbe' dai... che esagerazione.

io penso che ci siano due modi di perdere cinque anni: uno è quello di non scegliere la scuola giusta per sé (già che non siamo tutti uguali) e l'altro è quello di non studiare una cippa. tra l'altro le due cose sono spesso correlate. mia sorella ha lasciato scegliere le mie nipoti grandi (scientifico e artistico) e vedo che anche i nostri amici fanno così. poi non so...


----------



## Nobody (20 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il classico, e mia sorella prima di me. Per me è l'unica vera scuola. Le altre son modi per perdere cinque anni.


ma sarai esagerato...


----------



## Nobody (20 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e vabbe' dai... che esagerazione.
> 
> *io penso che ci siano due modi di perdere cinque anni: uno è quello di non scegliere la scuola giusta per sé (già che non siamo tutti uguali) e l'altro è quello di non studiare una cippa. tra l'altro le due cose sono spesso correlate. *mia sorella ha lasciato scegliere le mie nipoti grandi (scientifico e artistico) e vedo che anche i nostri amici fanno così. poi non so...


:up:


----------



## Nobody (20 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se io avessi ascoltato quello che dicevano i prof delle medie sarei dovuta andare a fare un corso professionale.
> Mi sono talmente incazzata che ho deciso di andare al classico, pur contro il volere dei miei (per loro il top era lo scientifico).


Sono entrambi ottimi licei, io se potessi tornare indietro farei il nautico, dico sul serio.
Se poteste tornare indietro... che studi scegliereste? Dico superiori ed eventualmente università... come cambierebbe la vostra vita?


----------



## Horny (20 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono entrambi ottimi licei, io se potessi tornare indietro farei il nautico, dico sul serio.
> Se poteste tornare indietro... che studi scegliereste? Dico superiori ed eventualmente università... come cambierebbe la vostra vita?


io medicina, superiori scientifico.


----------



## Horny (20 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e vabbe' dai... che esagerazione.
> 
> io penso che ci siano due modi di perdere cinque anni: uno è quello di non scegliere la scuola giusta per sé (già che non siamo tutti uguali) e l'altro è quello di non studiare una cippa. tra l'altro le due cose sono spesso correlate. mia sorella ha lasciato scegliere le mie nipoti grandi (scientifico e artistico) e vedo che anche i nostri amici fanno così. poi non so...


Si, lasci scegliere ma condizioni comunque.
verissimo sul posto giusto, ma ci sono infinite variabili
che sfuggono a qualsiasi controllo. :rotfl:
  Mio figlio e' stato alle scuole elementari in una classe
8 femmine 16 maschi. 
Ora in prima media sono 7 maschi e 14 femmine.
Gli equilibri cambiano.
per lui com'è in questo momento, trovo più congeniale la composizione
attuale, con le ragazze in maggioranza.


----------



## Eratò (20 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Si, lasci scegliere ma condizioni comunque.
> verissimo sul posto giusto, ma ci sono infinite variabili
> che sfuggono a qualsiasi controllo. :rotfl:
> Mio figlio e' stato alle scuole elementari in una classe
> ...


Ma come la pensa tuo figlio sul latino e sul greco?


----------



## Horny (20 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma come la pensa tuo figlio sul latino e sul greco?


innanzitutto ha chiarito che vaglierà solo dal prossimo anno :up::up::up:
pensa che siano perdite di tempo .
comunque per ora dice lo scientifico con le due lingue :up::up::up:


----------



## Falcor (20 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e vabbe' dai... che esagerazione.





Nobody ha detto:


> ma sarai esagerato...


Sarà ancora lecito avere delle opinioni personali? Ho specificato "Per me" 

Secondo me il classico, fatto bene ovviamente e in una scuola che possa definirsi tale, è l'unica scuola che ti prepara a tutto. Ribadisco che è una opinione strettamente personale.


----------



## Eratò (20 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sarà ancora lecito avere delle opinioni personali? Ho specificato "Per me"
> 
> Secondo me il classico, fatto bene ovviamente e in una scuola che possa definirsi tale, è l'unica scuola che ti prepara a tutto. Ribadisco che è una opinione strettamente personale.


Per me non è solo la scuola che ti prepara a tutto ma la famiglia soprattutto. Perché a scuola si porta ciò che la famiglia ti(generico)  ha dato....


----------



## Nobody (20 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> *Sarà ancora lecito avere delle opinioni personali? Ho specificato "Per me"*
> 
> Secondo me il classico, fatto bene ovviamente e in una scuola che possa definirsi tale, è l'unica scuola che ti prepara a tutto. Ribadisco che è una opinione strettamente personale.


certo che si, come è mia opinione che la tua sia un'esagerazione


----------



## passante (21 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> *Sarà ancora lecito avere delle opinioni personali?* Ho specificato "Per me"
> 
> Secondo me il classico, fatto bene ovviamente e in una scuola che possa definirsi tale, è l'unica scuola che ti prepara a tutto. Ribadisco che è una opinione strettamente personale.


e sarà lecito esprimere anche la propria? che è, nello specifico, che è un'esagerazione. non mi pareva di aver risposto male, eh. poi oh, fate un po' voi.


----------



## passante (21 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> innanzitutto ha chiarito che vaglierà solo dal prossimo anno :up::up::up:
> pensa che siano perdite di tempo .
> comunque per ora dice lo scientifico con le due lingue :up::up::up:


a me leggendoti, quando parli del tuo figliolo dai questa sensazione: che potresti (dovresti?) lasciargli più spazio, mollare un po', fidarti di lui un po' di più... stai serena, che sei brava e lui pure.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e sarà lecito esprimere anche la propria? che è, nello specifico, che è un'esagerazione. non mi pareva di aver risposto male, eh. poi oh, fate un po' voi.


Lecitissimo, infatti io la penso come te ma chi ha frequentato il classico sostiene che tale liceo produca una forma mentis particolare...c'è da dire che la stessa cosa la ripetono anche coloro che hanno frequentato lo scientifico, io prendo atto di tutto  e festa finita  Buongiorno


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lecitissimo, infatti io la penso come te ma chi ha frequentato il classico sostiene che tale liceo produca una forma mentis particolare...c'è da dire che la stessa cosa la ripetono anche coloro che hanno frequentato lo scientifico, io prendo atto di tutto  e festa finita  Buongiorno


Vi assicuro che la scuola tecnica che ho frequentato io non era niente male. Ci mancava solo il latino e saremo stati apposto. Tanto per capirci il nostro programma di matematica finiva i 4 con lo stesso programma dello scientifico in quinta. Mancava un po' di letteratura, sicuramente. Ma avevo un professore di italiano eccezionale. so che poi è andato ad insegnare al classico. Secondo me, al di fuori delle scuole prettamente professionali, tutte danno delle basi buone. Dipende poi dal apertura mentale dello studente fare bene in seguito.


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lecitissimo, infatti io la penso come te *ma chi ha frequentato il classico sostiene che tale liceo produca una forma mentis particolare.*..c'è da dire che la stessa cosa la ripetono anche coloro che hanno frequentato lo scientifico, io prendo atto di tutto  e festa finita  Buongiorno


Leggende metropolitane :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Vi assicuro che la scuola tecnica che ho frequentato io non era niente male. Ci mancava solo il latino e saremo stati apposto. Tanto per capirci il nostro programma di matematica finiva i 4 con lo stesso programma dello scientifico in quinta. Mancava un po' di letteratura, sicuramente. Ma avevo un professore di italiano eccezionale. so che poi è andato ad insegnare al classico. Secondo me, al di fuori delle scuole prettamente professionali, tutte danno delle basi buone.* Dipende poi dal apertura mentale dello studente fare bene in seguito*.


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e vabbe' dai... che esagerazione.
> 
> io penso che ci siano due modi di perdere cinque anni: uno è quello di non scegliere la scuola giusta per sé (già che non siamo tutti uguali) e l'altro è quello di non studiare una cippa. tra l'altro le due cose sono spesso correlate. mia sorella ha lasciato scegliere le mie nipoti grandi (scientifico e artistico) e vedo che anche i nostri amici fanno così. poi non so...



concordo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Vi assicuro che la scuola tecnica che ho frequentato io non era niente male. Ci mancava solo il latino e saremo stati apposto. Tanto per capirci il nostro programma di matematica finiva i 4 con lo stesso programma dello scientifico in quinta. Mancava un po' di letteratura, sicuramente. Ma avevo un professore di italiano eccezionale. so che poi è andato ad insegnare al classico. Secondo me, al di fuori delle scuole prettamente professionali, tutte danno delle basi buone. Dipende poi dal apertura mentale dello studente fare bene in seguito.



io ho frequentato il liceo scientifico sperimentale più all'avanguardia della mia epoca
36  ore settimanali
latino filosofia letteratura e informatica (programmazione) ai massimi livelli
praticamente un liceo scientifico +ITIS

il discorso sul liceo classico riguarda principalmente la forma mentis che ti dà lo studio del latino e del greco insieme.
mi giunge voce di studenti del Politecnico di Milano con maturità scientifica e diploma da istituto tecnico che si sono messi a studiare greco per mettersi alla pari con colleghi provenienti dalla maturità classica......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> (*il nonno già preme e mancano 2 anni e più.*
> stesso istituto....:facepalm:)
> la scelta di chi è? dei genitori?
> qualcuno ci ha mandato i figli?
> ...



il modo migliore per fargli odiare lo studio ( e prossimamente anche il nonno...)


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io ho frequentato il liceo scientifico sperimentale più all'avanguardia della mia epoca
> 36  ore settimanali
> latino filosofia letteratura e informatica (programmazione) ai massimi livelli
> praticamente un liceo scientifico +ITIS
> ...


Ottenibile anche con la settimana enigmistica


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il modo migliore per fargli odiare lo studio ( e prossimamente anche il nonno...)





Nobody ha detto:


> Ottenibile anche con la settimana enigmistica


[FONT=&quot]Purtroppo non avendo potuto ne studiare ciò che volevo, ne continuare negli studi perché dovevo "contribuire attivamente" al ménage famigliare non posso giudicare chi ha ragione. Conosco però laureati che della vita non hanno capito nulla al di là della formazione che hanno avuto. Quindi come ho già detto dipende dalla testa che uno si ritrova a saper fare o a non saper fare.[/FONT]


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Purteoppo non avendo potuto ne stidiare ciò che volevo, ne continuare negli studi perchè dovevo "contribuire attivamente" al menage famigliare non posso giudicare chi ha ragione. *Conosco però laureati che della vita non hanno capito nulla al di là della formazione che hanno avuto.* Quindi come ho già detto dipende dalla testa che uno si ritrova a saper fare o a non saper fare.


Vero, e non solo... anche profondamente ignoranti. Come conosco non laureati con un'ottima cultura.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero, e non solo... anche profondamente ignoranti. Come conosco non laureati con un'ottima cultura.


si vede che sto scrivendo di nascosto invece di lavorare.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
meglio che vado a correggere gli errori


----------



## Spot (21 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> (il nonno già preme e mancano 2 anni e più.
> stesso istituto....:facepalm:)
> la scelta di chi è? dei genitori?
> qualcuno ci ha mandato i figli?
> ...


Deve scegliere lui. E comunque io il classico lo abbatterei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ottenibile anche con la settimana enigmistica





Nobody ha detto:


> Vero, e non solo... anche profondamente ignoranti. Come conosco non laureati con un'ottima cultura.



senz'altro, il meccanismo è quello.
però parlando di laureati ignoranti e non laureati sapienti credo che si confonda il carico di conoscenze con l'acquisizione di meccanismi.

lo studio ad una certa età ha lo scopo di insegnare la fatica e stimolare la messa in atto di elaborazioni, schemi e semplificazioni per alleggerirla. E quale oggetto di studio e di indagine migliore delle lingue morte per raggiungere lo scopo?

Purtroppo è impossibile trasmettere questo messaggio: lo si capisce quando si diventa improvvisamente responsabili o manager di qualche processo produttivo che nulla ha a che fare con gli studi umanistici, e ci si accorge che sono il valore aggiunto alla buona volontà, lo zelo e l'applicazione.


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senz'altro, il meccanismo è quello.
> però parlando di laureati ignoranti e non laureati sapienti credo che si confonda il carico di conoscenze con l'acquisizione di meccanismi.
> 
> *lo studio ad una certa età ha lo scopo di insegnare la fatica e stimolare la messa in atto di elaborazioni, schemi e semplificazioni per alleggerirla*. E quale oggetto di studio e di indagine migliore delle lingue morte per raggiungere lo scopo?
> ...


Vero. E' lo stesso motivo per cui ad esempio in Russia si studiano gli scacchi fin dalle elementari. Insegnano strategia e tattica, previsione di scenari futuri... tutte cose che una volta metabolizzate dal cervello, diventato utilissime nella vita di ogni giorno, lavoro incluso.


----------



## spleen (21 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senz'altro, il meccanismo è quello.
> però parlando di laureati ignoranti e non laureati sapienti credo che si confonda il carico di conoscenze con l'acquisizione di meccanismi.
> 
> *lo studio ad una certa età ha lo scopo di insegnare la fatica e stimolare la messa in atto di elaborazioni, schemi e semplificazioni per alleggerirla.* E quale oggetto di studio e di indagine migliore delle lingue morte per raggiungere lo scopo?
> ...


Primo neretto, assolutamente condivisibile. Però attenzione a non ritenere che sia solo lo studio delle lingue morte la strada. Personalmente devo la cosa ad un impiego altamente stimolante da questo punto di vista, dove era - indispensabile - tirare fuori il meglio.
Secondo neretto: Vero, però se guardo al panorama desolantissimo del managment italiano devo dire che non sono state premiate spesso le menti migliori.

PS  Nel mio lavoro (progettazione di nicchia, altamente specializzata) non conosco uno, dico uno, a pagarlo peso d' oro che venga dal classico,  dallo scientifico poche mosche bianche, spesso in difficoltà per l' incapacità di affrontare problemi di tipo pratico. Moltissimi vengono dagli istituti tecnici, alcuni tra questi sono degli autentici geni.

Un pensiero al vituperato mondo del lavoro, dopo diploma e laurea sarebbe sempre opportuno farlo, nel distretto dove abito c'è una autentica carenza di personale tecnico, cronica e incolmabile. 
Se una persona manifesta attitudini verso la tecnologia, non vedo perchè non debba essere incoraggiata, è un pensiero molto italiano quello che esistano scuole di serie A e serie B, con l''effetto che la legione dei disoccupati laureati in umanistiche si ingrossa.
La cultura personale è altra cosa e non sempre coincide con la formazione scolastica.


----------



## spleen (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero. E' lo stesso motivo per cui ad esempio in Russia si studiano *gli scacchi* fin dalle elementari. Insegnano strategia e tattica, previsione di scenari futuri... tutte cose che una volta metabolizzate dal cervello, diventato utilissime nella vita di ogni giorno, lavoro incluso.


Renderei obbligatorio lo studio nelle scuole italiane pure io.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Primo neretto, assolutamente condivisibile. Però attenzione a non ritenere che sia solo lo studio delle lingue morte la strada. Personalmente devo la cosa ad un impiego altamente stimolante da questo punto di vista, dove era - indispensabile - tirare fuori il meglio.
> Secondo neretto: Vero, però se guardo al panorama desolantissimo del managment italiano devo dire che non sono state premiate spesso le menti migliori.
> 
> PS  Nel mio lavoro (progettazione di nicchia, altamente specializzata) non conosco uno, dico uno, a pagarlo peso d' oro che venga dal classico,  dallo scientifico poche mosche bianche, spesso in difficoltà per l' incapacità di affrontare problemi di tipo pratico. Moltissimi vengono dagli istituti tecnici, alcuni tra questi sono degli autentici geni.
> ...


Naturalmente non posso che essere d'accordo...Non era la scuola che volevo ma mi ha dato una buona base per il lavoro, qualsiasi io abbia fatto e vi assicuro sono stati i più disparati.


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Primo neretto, assolutamente condivisibile. Però attenzione a non ritenere che sia solo lo studio delle lingue morte la strada. Personalmente devo la cosa ad un impiego altamente stimolante da questo punto di vista, dove era - indispensabile - tirare fuori il meglio.
> Secondo neretto: Vero, però se guardo al panorama desolantissimo del managment italiano devo dire che non sono state premiate spesso le menti migliori.
> 
> PS  Nel mio lavoro (progettazione di nicchia, altamente specializzata) non conosco uno, dico uno, a pagarlo peso d' oro che venga dal classico,  dallo scientifico poche mosche bianche, spesso in difficoltà per l' incapacità di affrontare problemi di tipo pratico. Moltissimi vengono dagli istituti tecnici, alcuni tra questi sono degli autentici geni.
> ...


:up::up::up:
Tra l'altro materie come la fisica e la matematica non penso abbiano nulla da invidiare nel creare quella forma mentis a latino e greco.


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Renderei obbligatorio lo studio nelle scuole italiane pure io.


Stessa cosa. Sono altamente formativi, li renderei se non obbligatori almeno alternativi all'ora di religione.


----------



## spleen (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Naturalmente non posso che essere d'accordo...Non era la scuola che volevo ma mi ha dato una buona base per il lavoro, qualsiasi io abbia fatto e vi assicuro sono stati i più disparati.


Kennedy?


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Kennedy?


yes 
perito chimico industriale capotecnico 75/100 (...na schiappa!!)


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> yes
> perito chimico industriale capotecnico 75/100 (...na schiappa!!)


ottimo diploma!


----------



## Speranza (21 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> ...Se una persona manifesta attitudini verso la tecnologia, non vedo perchè non debba essere incoraggiata, è un pensiero molto italiano quello che esistano scuole di serie A e serie B, con l''effetto che la legione dei disoccupati laureati in umanistiche si ingrossa.
> La cultura personale è altra cosa e non sempre coincide con la formazione scolastica.


Condivido appieno. Da ragazzina ho passato anni con la spocchia di chi dice "il classico è il meglio". Adesso mi vergogno di averlo pensato e ho incoraggiato i miei nipoti a scegliere le superiori in un'ottica pragmatica e funzionale al lavoro che vorrebbero fare. E adesso considero classico e scientifico a pari livello come "varietà" di contenuti e solidità di metodo.




Horny ha detto:


> ...lo sport c'entra come i cavoli a merenda. purtroppo.
> lo sport nella scuola italiana (in media) gode di considerazione vicina allo zero.
> (ci sono le eccezioni, ben inteso).
> da ciò deriva che se uno studente desidera praticare sport seriamente,
> dovrà farlo in maniera autonoma, con notevole aggravio di tempi e costi.


Ho introdotto la variabile "sport" pensando ad un ragazzino entrato nell'agonismo (e si allena 5 volte a settimana per 3 ore l'una più le gare): l'impegno di ore di studio in una scuola pibblica è da tenere in seria considerazione. E per me agonismo+classico pubblico è impensabile. Esistono istituti privati ai quali i ragazzi della nazionale possono accedere e lì la gestione del tempo sport+lezioni+studio è ottimale ma non rispecchia certo il modello dell'istruzione pubblica italiana.



passante ha detto:


> ...io penso che ci siano due modi di perdere cinque anni: uno è quello di non scegliere la scuola giusta per sé (già che non siamo tutti uguali) e l'altro è quello di non studiare una cippa. tra l'altro le due cose sono spesso correlate


E in questo la famiglia gioca un grande ruolo.

Io ho avuto la fortuna di fare il classico e avere alle spalle una famiglia che mi ha sempre messo di fronte ad un realtà concreta, non fatta solo di dissertazioni dell'etimologia delle parole o sul corretto modo di fare citazioni.
 E adesso a 32 anni, me la cavo in vari contesti senza tanti problemi :up:


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ottimo diploma!


si peccato che hai miei tempi e in provincia un perito donna non la voleva nessuno se non per tamponare i buchi più impensabili.
Pensa che l'unico posto dove mi avrebbero assunto come perito capotecnico era in una trafileria a ciclo continuo con questi orari:
2gg 06-14
2gg14-22
2gg 22-06
2 gg riposo
niente festività ferie a discrezione 900 mila lire (450 euro circa attuali) nel 91 

Per tutti gli altri posti mi hanno riso in faccia oppure mi hanno trattata da scacquetta dicendomi che non basta un bel visino per fare il perito. Oppure che il lavoro era complicato perchè avrei dovuto fare scale o scendere nei pozzi...
Una vera umiliazione.
Ho finito per lavorare in macello come operaia, poi in un laboratorio di stampa, in una ditta di imballaggi, e la commessa in un negozio di articoli da regalo.
Ho faccio la segretaria (cavolo centra con quello che ho studiato)...responsabile CED mi definiscono HAHAHA almeno avessi fatto informatica...Porca puzzola!!!


----------



## Nicka (21 Dicembre 2015)

Tornassi indietro farei l'istituto tecnico.
Vero è che per impostazione mentale forse l'unica scuola adatta a me era proprio il classico.
Il mio problema è l'incapacità totale di portare a termine l'università...e con un diploma di classico non ti guarda nessuno. Se avessi fatto un altro tipo di scuola forse avrei un titolo migliore, ma stare a pentirsi oggi è da stupidi.


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si peccato che hai miei tempi e in provincia un perito donna non la voleva nessuno se non per tamponare i buchi più impensabili.
> Pensa che l'unico posto dove mi avrebbero assunto come perito capotecnico era in una trafileria a ciclo continuo con questi orari:
> 2gg 06-14
> 2gg14-22
> ...


Immagino, con la mentalità idiota che c'è in giro...  nel lavoro ho conosciuto diverse colleghe ottimi tecnici, molto preparate e precise. Qui in Italia nel mondo del lavoro, ancora resiste l'idea che la tecnologia sia appannaggio degli uomini.


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tornassi indietro farei l'istituto tecnico.
> Vero è che per impostazione mentale forse l'unica scuola adatta a me era proprio il classico.
> Il mio problema è l'incapacità totale di portare a termine l'università...e con un diploma di classico non ti guarda nessuno. Se avessi fatto un altro tipo di scuola forse avrei un titolo migliore, *ma stare a pentirsi oggi è da stupidi.*


A pentirsi no, hai ragione... più che altro era un gioco per liberare la fantasia.


----------



## Speranza (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se poteste tornare indietro... che studi scegliereste? Dico superiori ed eventualmente università... come cambierebbe la vostra vita?


Se tornassi indietro, sapendo com'è andata la "prima volta", farei la sarta   Non so quale sia il percorso ma qualcosa c'è sicuramente... Magari anche la modista non so, l'importante è saper cucire bene  e realizzare ottime confezioni


----------



## Nicka (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> A pentirsi no, hai ragione... più che altro era un gioco per liberare la fantasia.


Io non è che sia molto fantasiosa, però all'università avrei fatto la scelta di cuore, pur se significava andare via da qui.
E non ne ho avuto occasione purtroppo. 

Per quanto riguarda la scelta delle superiori se avessi fatto l'istituto tecnico avrei anche seguito le mie amiche, ma mi ero impuntata a fare una scuola assolutamente sconsigliata dagli insegnanti.
Quando le ho riviste e ho sbatutto loro in faccio la sequela di 9 e 10 in latino e greco ho avuto orgasmi multipli mentali.
E vaffanculo va...


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non è che sia molto fantasiosa, però all'università avrei fatto la scelta di cuore, pur se significava andare via da qui.
> E non ne ho avuto occasione purtroppo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la scelta delle superiori se avessi fatto l'istituto tecnico avrei anche seguito le mie amiche, ma mi ero impuntata a fare una scuola assolutamente sconsigliata dagli insegnanti.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Se tornassi indietro, sapendo com'è andata la "prima volta", farei la sarta   Non so quale sia il percorso ma qualcosa c'è sicuramente... Magari anche la modista non so, l'importante è saper cucire bene  e realizzare ottime confezioni


Bel lavoro, creativo e ben pagato!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Primo neretto, assolutamente condivisibile.* Però attenzione a non ritenere che sia solo lo studio delle lingue morte la strada.* Personalmente devo la cosa ad un impiego altamente stimolante da questo punto di vista, dove era - indispensabile - tirare fuori il meglio.
> Secondo neretto: Vero, però se guardo al panorama desolantissimo del managment italiano devo dire che non sono state premiate spesso le menti migliori.
> 
> PS  Nel mio lavoro (progettazione di nicchia, altamente specializzata) non conosco uno, dico uno, a pagarlo peso d' oro che venga dal classico,  dallo scientifico poche mosche bianche, spesso in difficoltà per l' incapacità di affrontare problemi di tipo pratico. Moltissimi vengono dagli istituti tecnici, alcuni tra questi sono degli autentici geni.
> ...



concordo in tutto.
sul neretto: è come tu dici, infatti da quanto ho capito, le menti più illuminate della scuola italiana stanno cercando di operare una evoluzione che fonda i diversi approcci in questo senso: anche a chi porta avanti studi umanistici è richiesto come obiettivo la sintesi e l'espressione di tipo logico-matematico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si peccato che hai miei tempi e in provincia un perito donna non la voleva nessuno se non per tamponare i buchi più impensabili.
> Pensa che l'unico posto dove mi avrebbero assunto come perito capotecnico era in una trafileria a ciclo continuo con questi orari:
> 2gg 06-14
> 2gg14-22
> ...


stiamo parlando del nord est........?


----------



## Nicka (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Magari la prossima volta traduco in italiano...
Oggi sono dislessica.


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Se tornassi indietro, sapendo com'è andata la "prima volta", farei la sarta   Non so quale sia il percorso ma qualcosa c'è sicuramente... Magari anche la modista non so, l'importante è saper cucire bene  e realizzare ottime confezioni


idem! lo stavo per scrivere 

non rifarei nè il classico, nè l'università etc etc, andrei ad imparare un mestiere, vorrei fare un lavro creativo....o sarta o chef


----------



## Speranza (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> idem! lo stavo per scrivere
> 
> non rifarei nè il classico, nè l'università etc etc, andrei ad imparare un mestiere, vorrei fare un lavro creativo....o sarta o chef


Ed io ero indecisa tra sarta e chef :up:

Quanto tempo risparmiato, quante gratificazioni guadagnate... e quanti soldini già da 18enne..


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ed io ero indecisa tra sarta e chef :up:
> 
> Quanto tempo risparmiato, quante gratificazioni guadagnate... e quanti soldini già da 18enne..



eeeh, soprattutto le gratificazioni... 

per carità ringrazio il cielo tutti i giorni di avere un lavoro che mi permette di essere indipendente dalla mia famiglia, perchè la situazione attuale è tragica.

 però sono 7 anni - dalla laurea - che sono precaria...non è che abbia molti stimoli e molte gratificazioni...


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Io mi imbarcherei su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana  scherzi a parte, il periodo più bello della mia vita è stato in marina, farei l'istituto nautico e basta. Altro che università :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io mi imbarcherei su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana  scherzi a parte, il periodo più bello della mia vita *è stato in marina,* farei l'istituto nautico e basta. Altro che università :unhappy:


eeeh :inlove:

l'università è stato il periodo più bello della mia vita, però ha comportato l'ingresso nel mondo del lavoro a 25 anni....


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non è che sia molto fantasiosa, però all'università avrei fatto la scelta di cuore, pur se significava andare via da qui.
> E non ne ho avuto occasione purtroppo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la scelta delle superiori se avessi fatto l'istituto tecnico avrei anche seguito le mie amiche, ma mi ero impuntata a fare una scuola assolutamente sconsigliata dagli insegnanti.
> ...


É importante anche questo.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stiamo parlando del nord est........?


Si il "civile nord est"


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeh :inlove:
> 
> l'università è stato il periodo più bello della mia vita,* però ha comportato l'ingresso nel mondo del lavoro a 25 anni....*


infatti... che non è poco. Mia figlia ha cambiato facoltà, ora è stata ripescata in odontoiatria... 6 anni, una vita!


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... che non è poco. Mia figlia ha cambiato facoltà, ora è stata ripescata in odontoiatria... 6 anni, una vita!


no per niente. calcola ne ho 32 e sono ancora a tempo determinato. ok, questa è un'incredibile stortura di certe aziende italiane, però...


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Se tornassi indietro, sapendo com'è andata la "prima volta", farei la sarta   Non so quale sia il percorso ma qualcosa c'è sicuramente... Magari anche la modista non so, l'importante è saper cucire bene  e realizzare ottime confezioni


Io volevo fare la grafica pubblicitaria .
...magari avessi  avuto forza di impuntarmi!
Pure mia sorella ha fatto quello che voleva piagnucolando.
Ma io non piango davanti agli altri. Io faccio quello che é giusto fare.
Maledetto carattere che mette davanti sempre prima gli altri....


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no per niente. *calcola ne ho 32 e sono ancora a tempo determinato. ok, questa è un'incredibile stortura di certe aziende italiane*, però...


Si, vero... si assume pochissimo (anche perchè l'età pensionabile si è impennata) e quando lo si fa è quasi sempre a tempo determinato.


----------



## Spot (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeh :inlove:
> 
> l'università è stato il periodo più bello della mia vita, però ha comportato l'ingresso nel mondo del lavoro a 25 anni....


Che è già una gran cosa.

Sinceramente a me il sistema universitario italiano fa abbastanza schifo.
Almeno per quanto riguarda il mio settore serve solo ad affollare uno scenario già troppo saturo con masse di ragazzi già troppo grandi, incompetenti, senza strumenti e mediamente demoralizzati.

E no, per me l'università non è stato il periodo più bello. Più che altro è stata una lotta continua contro le innumerevoli falle del suo sistema educativo.
La cosa che mi impressiona è che quando ho a che fare con gli studenti vedo solo nervosismo e sfiducia. Non so se sia una caratteristica degli ultimi anni.. o cosa.


----------



## perplesso (21 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ed io ero indecisa tra sarta e chef :up:
> 
> Quanto tempo risparmiato, quante gratificazioni guadagnate... e quanti soldini già da 18enne..


fatto lo scientifico.   fortemente voluto io, contro il parere di professori delle medie e familiari.

finito con tanta fatica.    decisamente la matematica non sarà mai il mio mestiere (cit.Venditti) ma all'università mi sono rifatto con gli interessi.

facoltà universitaria ovviamente scelta da me, portata a casa con 3 borse di studio consecutive e voto discreto.

avrei potuto fare meglio, ma già lavoravo.   quindi va bene lo stesso.


tornassi indietro, al netto del lavoro che volevo fare da bambino e che non dirò mai sennò Oscuro mi piglia per il culo fino al 22mo secolo, credo rifarei tutto.


----------



## Spot (21 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ed io ero indecisa tra sarta e chef :up:
> 
> Quanto tempo risparmiato, quante gratificazioni guadagnate... e quanti soldini già da 18enne..


Mica tanto detto eh.


----------



## Speranza (21 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mica tanto detto eh.


È una fantasia...


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> a me leggendoti, quando parli del tuo figliolo dai questa sensazione: che potresti (dovresti?) lasciargli più spazio, mollare un po', *fidarti di lui un po' di più... stai serena*, che sei brava e lui pure.


le stesse parole *identiche* che mi dice anche lui 
pspv


----------



## passante (21 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> le stesse parole *identiche* che mi dice anche lui
> pspv


che te lo dico a fa...


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> che te lo dico a fa...


....la classe non è acqua :up:


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il modo migliore per fargli odiare lo studio ( e prossimamente anche il nonno...)


ma noooooo, mio figlio è più competitivo che pigro
e ha un'ottima memoria. 
non sarà mai uno studioso, non è quel tipo di ragazzino.
poi per me può fare qualsiasi cosa. il nonno rimane il nonno, non il genitore.
(non ti dico che libri gli legge......:rotfl
io sono contraria a scuole troppo specifiche/le ex scuole professionali, ma per chiunque.
per come sono fatte poi in italia......per favore....no.
ma piuttosto prima studi lingue, matematica, storia e scienze, pratichi arti e sport (queste ultime solo nei paesi civili, beninteso, perché dubito si riuscirebbe) e poi a 18 vai ad imparare a fare il sarto/cuoco/idraulico, direttamente dove lavori, non a scuola.
 nel frattempo, nessuno impedisce agli studenti delle superiori di qualsiasi ordine e tipologia di lavorare da giugno a
settembre come camerieri, bagnini, assistenti alle vendite, operatori telefonici, baby sitter o badanti di nonni anziani.


----------



## spleen (21 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma noooooo, mio figlio è più competitivo che pigro
> e ha un'ottima memoria.
> non sarà mai uno studioso, non è quel tipo di ragazzino.
> poi per me può fare qualsiasi cosa. il nonno rimane il nonno, non il genitore.
> ...


Competenze specifiche sono le uniche cose realmente richieste dal mondo del lavoro di oggi, ( e non parlo di cultura, in generale ).
Quanto alle lingue, attenzione, l' informatica in questo settore sta preparando una autentica rivoluzione, si stanno mettendo a punto traduttori simultanei da lingua a lingua in grado di fare raffronti con milioni di combinazioni lessicali.
Ma a lui, cosa piace?


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Competenze specifiche sono le uniche cose realmente richieste dal mondo del lavoro di oggi, ( e non parlo di cultura, in generale ).
> Quanto alle lingue, attenzione, l' informatica in questo settore sta preparando una autentica rivoluzione, si stanno mettendo a punto traduttori simultanei da lingua a lingua in grado di fare raffronti con milioni di combinazioni lessicali.
> Ma a lui, cosa piace?


la competenza specifica si apprende lavorando, non è possibili averla acquisita a scuola.


----------



## spleen (21 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> la competenza specifica si apprende lavorando, non è possibili averla acquisita a scuola.


Se hai fatto il clasico e cercano un cuoco, se devi lavorare in biblioteca e hai fatto meccanico professionista, se ti propongono di lavorare in officina e non sai cosa è una saldatura o una vite non puoi dire che lo imparerai.
C'è ul livello minimo di preparazione e perciò di competenze che chi ti assume si aspetta.
Poi si, tutto al mondo è possibile, persino che un attore diventi presidente degli usa.


----------



## LTD (21 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senz'altro, il meccanismo è quello.
> però parlando di laureati ignoranti e non laureati sapienti credo che si confonda il carico di conoscenze con l'acquisizione di meccanismi.
> 
> lo studio ad una certa età ha lo scopo di insegnare la fatica e stimolare la messa in atto di elaborazioni, schemi e semplificazioni per alleggerirla. E quale oggetto di studio e di indagine migliore delle lingue morte per raggiungere lo scopo?
> ...




QUOTO


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se hai fatto il clasico e cercano un cuoco, se devi lavorare in biblioteca e hai fatto meccanico professionista, se ti propongono di lavorare in officina e non sai cosa è una saldatura o una vite non puoi dire che lo imparerai.
> C'è ul livello minimo di preparazione e perciò di competenze che chi ti assume si aspetta.
> Poi si, tutto al mondo è possibile, persino che un attore diventi presidente degli usa.


 O un miserabile emarginato padrone della Germania... ma sono appunto eccezioni che confermano la regola.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

H





oro.blu ha detto:


> Io volevo fare la grafica pubblicitaria .
> ...magari avessi  avuto forza di impuntarmi!
> Pure mia sorella ha fatto quello che voleva piagnucolando.
> Ma io non piango davanti agli altri. Io faccio quello che é giusto fare.
> Maledetto carattere che mette davanti sempre prima gli altri....



Saresti magrissima: si fa la fame.


----------



## LTD (22 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io volevo fare la grafica pubblicitaria ������.
> ...magari avessi  avuto forza di impuntarmi!
> Pure mia sorella ha fatto quello che voleva piagnucolando.
> Ma io non piango davanti agli altri. Io faccio quello che é giusto fare.
> Maledetto carattere che mette davanti sempre prima gli altri....




l'hai scampata bella :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> È una fantasia...


Hai ragione. Sono una pignola


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se poteste tornare indietro... che studi scegliereste? Dico superiori ed  eventualmente università... come cambierebbe la vostra vita?


Sicuramente rifarei il classico ma all'università farei giurisprudenza, non perché mi piaccia ma perché permette di fare qualunque cosa. E mi son pentito di non aver voluto passare tutta l'estate sui libri per il test di medicina. Avrei voluto fare il genetista o l'embriologo.



Nobody ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha cambiato facoltà


Ed io che ti pensavo mio coetaneo 



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E comunque io il classico lo abbatterei.


ld:



spleen ha detto:


> La cultura personale è altra cosa e non sempre coincide con la formazione scolastica.


Su questo sono del tutto daccordo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> *Ed io che ti pensavo mio coetaneo*


pure io  scherzo Falco, sono stato primo e ultimo, ne ho avuto il tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Però certamente il classico lascia qualcosa che gli altri corsi di studi non lasciano: la presunzione.


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però certamente il classico lascia qualcosa che gli altri corsi di studi non lasciano: la presunzione.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Mi scuso per il cazzeggio.
Non ho mai capito il desiderio di soffrire, tanto si soffre lo stesso, anche senza cercare la sofferenza.
Ognuno dovrebbe fare la scuola che lo appassiona. Il lavoro poi sarà quello che capita.


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però certamente il classico lascia qualcosa che gli altri corsi di studi non lasciano: la presunzione.


assolutamente d'accordo :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (22 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sicuramente rifarei il classico ma all'università farei giurisprudenza, non perché mi piaccia ma perché permette di fare qualunque cosa. E mi son pentito di non aver voluto passare tutta l'estate sui libri per il test di medicina. Avrei voluto fare il genetista o l'embriologo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giurisprudenza adesso è una sòla.   andava fatta 20 anni fa.


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Giurisprudenza adesso è una sòla.   andava fatta 20 anni fa.


In generale mi sa che le uniche che ti danno qualche seria possibilità di lavoro oggi sono le lauree con forte specializzazione in tecnologie avanzate.


----------



## ivanl (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> In generale mi sa che le uniche che ti danno qualche seria possibilità di lavoro oggi sono le lauree con forte specializzazione in tecnologie avanzate.


idraulica, elettricistica in primis 
che e' quello che ho detto a mio figlio, se non vorra' proseguire gli studi


----------



## perplesso (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> In generale mi sa che le uniche che ti danno qualche seria possibilità di lavoro oggi sono le lauree con forte specializzazione in tecnologie avanzate.


senza uno sviluppo del comparto di riferimento, nessuna laurea è buona.   a meno di diventare un paese di emigranti come 150 anni fa.

ma anche quest'opzione è bruciata, per fortuna.     tocca recuperare un minimo di orgoglio nazionale e ritornare sui nostri errori.

peraltro lo scientifico che feci io era un classico con 2-3 ore settimanali di fisica al posto del greco.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> senza uno sviluppo del comparto di riferimento, nessuna laurea è buona.   a meno di diventare un paese di emigranti come 150 anni fa.
> 
> ma anche quest'opzione è bruciata, per fortuna.     tocca recuperare un minimo di orgoglio nazionale e ritornare sui nostri errori.
> 
> peraltro lo scientifico che feci io era un classico con 2-3 ore settimanali di fisica al posto del greco.


Magari ti saresti trovato meglio con il greco  in fondo lo sbocco che poi hai scelto per l'università è più coerente con un classico o un tecnico dove si studia Diritto civile e commerciale


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però certamente il classico lascia qualcosa che gli altri corsi di studi non lasciano: la presunzione.


Ah!! Finalmente.
Anche se io avrei utilizzato un altro termine, soprattutto per descrivere il mio di liceo.

Ma credo sia un problema ambientale, più che di percorso. Anche perchè il percorso di studi in sè non è qualitativamente migliore di altri... anzi, zoppica molto. Ed è terribilmente desueto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2015)

come per tutto ho seguito, coltivato e appoggiato le attitudini di mia figlia che ha scelto l'artistico con grande passione e ottimi risultati.
ha seguito con la laurea in storia dell'arte che come altre  lauree umanistiche non hanno grande valore oggi nel modo del lavoro ma era questo che voleva ed è stata poi comunque fortunata.
di certo non avrei mai potuto obbligarla a fare studi anche  con più prospettive ma per i quali non era tagliata .sono quei percorsi di sofferenza che rovinano anche l'idea di una delle parti più belle (per niente facile) della vita


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> idraulica, elettricistica in primis
> che e' quello che ho detto a mio figlio, se non vorra' proseguire gli studi


esatto, anche senza laurea i campi sono sempre quelli... tecnologia applicata


----------



## oro.blu (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> H
> 
> 
> Saresti magrissima: si fa la fame.





Eledriel ha detto:


> l'hai scampata bella :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



...Ecco sapevo che sarebbe stato giusto per me....


----------



## Ecate (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ah!! Finalmente.
> Anche se io avrei utilizzato un altro termine, soprattutto per descrivere il mio di liceo.
> 
> Ma credo sia un problema ambientale, più che di percorso. Anche perchè* il percorso di studi in sè non è qualitativamente migliore di altri... anzi, zoppica molto. Ed è terribilmente desueto.*


Mi trovo completamente d'accordo.
E il fatto che fornisca una forma mentis particolarmente vincente non è più attuale.
Lo consiglierei solo a chi ha intenzione di proseguire con gli studi umanistici.


----------



## Ecate (22 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma noooooo, mio figlio è più competitivo che pigro
> e ha un'ottima memoria.
> non sarà mai uno studioso, non è quel tipo di ragazzino.
> poi per me può fare qualsiasi cosa. il nonno rimane il nonno, non il genitore.
> ...


Sul neretto pure io. Quattordici anni sono troppo pochi per essere indirizzati professionalmente. 
Alla fine il liceo classico attualmente è abbastanza specifico: il latino e il greco non sono di certo cultura generale.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...Ecco sapevo che sarebbe stato giusto per me....


Comunque mio figlio è grafico (non pubblicitario) e lavora.


----------



## passante (22 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> come per tutto ho seguito, coltivato e appoggiato le attitudini di mia figlia che ha scelto l'artistico con grande passione e ottimi risultati.
> ha seguito con la laurea in storia dell'arte che come altre  lauree umanistiche non hanno grande valore oggi nel modo del lavoro ma era questo che voleva ed è stata poi comunque fortunata.
> di certo non avrei mai potuto obbligarla a fare studi anche  con più prospettive ma per i quali non era tagliata .sono quei percorsi di sofferenza che rovinano anche l'idea di una delle parti più belle (per niente facile) della vita


anche mia nipote (una delle mie nipoti) fa l'artistico: è entusiasta (e non era proprio una che si entusiasmava a scuola) ed è bravissima... io penso che se la caverà anche nel mondo del lavoro.

edit: poi ho una nipote che fa terza liceo scientifico, e fa morire dal ridere (noi, i suoi genitori un po' meno...); poi ne ho una che fa quinta elementare ed è la bambina col carattere migliore del mondo; e infine (dall'altra sorella) una che ha due anni ed è indemoniata 
ecco. è OT e non vene frega nemmeno una beneamata minchia, ma mi andava di raccontarvelo e l'ho fatto.


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche mia nipote (una delle mie nipoti) fa l'artistico: è entusiasta (e non era proprio una che si entusiasmava a scuola) ed è bravissima... io penso che se la caverà anche nel mondo del lavoro.
> 
> edit: poi ho una nipote che fa terza liceo scientifico, e fa morire dal ridere (noi, i suoi genitori un po' meno...); poi ne ho una che fa quinta elementare ed è la bambina col carattere migliore del mondo; e infine (dall'altra sorella) una che ha due anni ed è indemoniata
> ecco. è OT e non vene frega nemmeno una beneamata minchia, ma mi andava di raccontarvelo e l'ho fatto.



DA mamma invece ho letto e sorriso, pensando alle mie figlie e non so quanti  nipoti.  'Indemoniata' mi piace.

Auguri di buone feste a te ed a Matteo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche mia nipote (una delle mie nipoti) fa l'artistico: è entusiasta (e non era proprio una che si entusiasmava a scuola) ed è bravissima... io penso che se la caverà anche nel mondo del lavoro.
> 
> edit: poi ho una nipote che fa terza liceo scientifico, e fa morire dal ridere (noi, i suoi genitori un po' meno...); poi ne ho una che fa quinta elementare ed è la bambina col carattere migliore del mondo; e infine (dall'altra sorella) una che ha due anni ed è indemoniata
> ecco. è OT e non vene frega nemmeno una beneamata minchia, ma mi andava di raccontarvelo e l'ho fatto.


:abbraccio: 

Uno zio super!
Anzi due


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> anche mia nipote (una delle mie nipoti) fa l'artistico: è entusiasta (e non era proprio una che si entusiasmava a scuola) ed è bravissima... io penso che se la caverà anche nel mondo del lavoro.
> 
> edit: poi ho una nipote che fa terza liceo scientifico, e fa morire dal ridere (noi, i suoi genitori un po' meno...); poi ne ho una che fa quinta elementare ed è la bambina col carattere migliore del mondo; e infine (dall'altra sorella) una che ha due anni ed è indemoniata
> ecco. è OT e non vene frega nemmeno una beneamata minchia, ma mi andava di raccontarvelo e l'ho fatto.


che  zio adorato devi essere


----------



## Horny (22 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sul neretto pure io. Quattordici anni sono troppo pochi per essere indirizzati professionalmente.
> Alla fine il liceo classico attualmente è abbastanza specifico: il latino e il greco non sono di certo cultura generale.


ho sbagliato io a esprimermi.
intendevo scuole professionalmente orientate,
con materie utilissime per poche professioni,
tipo imparare nodi per barche.
il classico è proprio l'opposto, in questo.
latino e greco sono egualmente utili o inutili per qualsiasi professione.


----------



## Horny (22 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se hai fatto il clasico e cercano un cuoco, se devi lavorare in biblioteca e hai fatto meccanico professionista, se ti propongono di lavorare in officina e non sai cosa è una saldatura o una vite non puoi dire che lo imparerai.
> C'è ul livello minimo di preparazione e perciò di competenze che chi ti assume si aspetta.
> Poi si, tutto al mondo è possibile, persino che un attore diventi presidente degli usa.


a parte che conosco un cuoco che ha fatto il classico, ma il punto non è questo.
per me, in un modello sociale scelto da me, farei che sino a 16/18 anni si diventa persone migliori.
poi si impara un mestiere.
e comunque quale azienda si aspetta davvero professionalità da un diciottenne?
ma io un diciottenne voglio assumermelo curioso e malleabile.
A saldare una vite non si può imparare perché?


----------



## Ecate (22 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ho sbagliato io a esprimermi.
> intendevo scuole professionalmente orientate,
> con materie utilissime per poche professioni,
> tipo imparare nodi per barche.
> ...


No secondo me ti sei espressa benisssimo
e sono d'accordo con te
e quello che ho detto del greco e del latino forse è una bestialità ma ho avuto la percezione che al giorno d'oggi le lingue antiche siano i nodi per barche della cultura 
per lo meno da quello che ho visto dei licei classici attuali dalle mie parti
dovrei rimarcare attuali e dalle mie parti


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Horby il tuo ragionamento è giusto in astratto. Nella realtà è una scuola che seleziona sulla base della applicazione nello studio. Se tuo figlio fa agonistica ed è un ragazzino vivace, lì ci può morire. Io credo che ognuno debba fare quello che lo appassiona che sia il cuoco, l'idraulico o il latinista.


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Horby il tuo ragionamento è giusto in astratto. Nella realtà è una scuola che seleziona sulla base della applicazione nello studio. Se tuo figlio fa agonistica ed è un ragazzino vivace, lì ci può morire. Io credo che ognuno debba fare quello che lo appassiona che sia il cuoco, l'idraulico o il latinista.


lo credo fortemente.le persone che seguono le loro attitudini sono più felici e rendono tali anche gli altri lavorando con passione.il contrario genera frustrazione e disservizi:singleeye:


----------



## spleen (23 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> a parte che conosco un cuoco che ha fatto il classico, ma il punto non è questo.
> per me, in un modello sociale scelto da me, farei che sino a 16/18 anni si diventa persone migliori.
> poi si impara un mestiere.
> *e comunque quale azienda si aspetta davvero professionalità da un diciottenne*?
> ...


Nessuna, ti ho già detto però che si aspettano almeno che tu sappia di cosa si parla e devi dimostrare da subito, non che sei vivace o attento, ma capace di imparare a risolvere problemi che ti pongono. (E non è la stessa cosa).
Questo nella realtà che vivo io che è fatta di aziende e non di istituti di beneficenza. Tra l'altro il tempo che ti concedono alla formazione è smpre più ridotto perchè ti vorrebbero subito competitivo.

Uno dei mali del nostro sistema di formazione è quello di confondere cultura con competenza, non sono purtroppo la stessa cosa ed è dimostrato dal fatto che continuiamo a formare legioni di disoccupati. E spesso anche una classe dirigenziale, soprattutto nel pubblico, che è una delle più incompetenti d' Europa.

Se è pur vero che talvolta il futuro da adolescenti non è chiaro, solitamente è chiaro cosa piace e quali sono le attitudini, è su questo che si deve lavorare, non sul generalismo.

Questo è comunque quello che penso io, misurato su quello che vedo e vivo anche per i miei figli.


----------



## perplesso (23 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari ti saresti trovato meglio con il greco  in fondo lo sbocco che poi hai scelto per l'università è più coerente con un classico o un tecnico dove si studia Diritto civile e commerciale


mah, no.   anche perchè all'Università diedi un taglio prettamente penalistico al mio percorso e lì c'è nessuna scuola che ti prepari.

io sono contento di aver fatto lo scientifico, anche se andavo male.   e poi mi sono rifatto all'università, quindi va bene così


----------



## Spot (23 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> a parte che conosco un cuoco che ha fatto il classico, ma il punto non è questo.
> per me, in un modello sociale scelto da me, farei che sino a 16/18 anni si diventa persone migliori.
> poi si impara un mestiere.
> e comunque quale azienda si aspetta davvero professionalità da un diciottenne?
> ...


Allora.. innanzitutto non si tratta di saldare viti. Si tratta di formare una mente e darle le basi per il percorso successivo.
Sotto questo punto di vista molti istituti tecnici hanno programmi più vasti e completi di un liceo, soprattutto se parliamo del classico.
Poi ci terrei a riprendere il discorso di Ecate sulla forma mentis.. sicuramente latino e greco lavorano bene su caratteristiche quali la logica e l'abilità interpretativa. Ma niente che manchi ad altre materie tecniche, scientifiche o linguistiche.

La cosa grave, gravissima a mio avviso (poi ovviamente ti parlo dei licei delle mie parti) è che il liceo classico crea un analfabeta da molti altri punti di vista. Un analfabeta per quanto riguarda le basi della fisica, dell'analisi matematica o dell'economia, per citarne alcune. Campi necessari per la stra-maggioranza dei percorsi successivi.
Io sono uscita dal liceo che non sapevo cosa fosse un integrale o uno studio di funzione. Anche se con un po' di buona volontà sono mancanze a cui si può sopperire in fase universitaria, comunque rimane qualcosa di invalidante.
Un analfabeta dal punto di vista della conoscenza e della pratica delle lingue. Il che è più difficile da recuperare e può essere un handicap di non poco conto in ambito lavorativo.

In conclusione a questa filippica poco utile ti ribadisco che è fondamentale lasciare piena libertà di scelta.. anche perchè altrimenti alla prima difficoltà incontrata - e ce ne saranno - la colpa sarà tua, dal suo punto di vista (l'ho visto succedere in tanti, tanti casi). Si sta facendo grandicello, è giusto che si prenda piena responsabilità delle sue scelte in quest'ambito..

Buona fortuna al ragazzo


----------



## oro.blu (23 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque mio figlio è grafico (non pubblicitario) e lavora.


Era una battuta sul fare la fame! Ma l'ho capita solo io....


----------

